# 6 Ways To Properly Clean Dog Ears



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

You know how important it is to clean your Havanese's ears. We've put together some things to remember when cleaning your dog's ears.



> Not all dogs need to have their ears cleaned. But others, especially those with floppy ears, need it done on a regular basis. Here are some important tips about how to properly clean dog ears, as well as some things you should never do.
> 
> Never use Q-Tips to clean dog ears. Just like with human ears, Q-Tips tend to pack more junk down the ear canal then it does getting it out of there. Also, you should never use alcohol or hydrogen peroxide to clean dog ears as that can be irritating. At any point of the process, if your dog yelps in pain, stop immediately, as this could be the sign of an ear infection.
> 
> Use lots of liquid to dissolve the debris and wax build up in your dog's ears. One way to do this is to fill the ear up with the ear cleaning solution, until it overflows a bit. Rub it in by massaging under the lower part of the ear and the ear fold with your hand. This motion will make a squishy sound. Do this for about 30 seconds.


To read all the tips, please visit PetGuide.com.


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

What are everyones favorite cleaning solutions for ears?
I haven't found one that I love.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

wtf? I don't know how they did this (with the red name and the admin status) Unless we have new admin and this is the first I've heard of tha...but it won't let me delete the post..I sent yung a message to find out what this is all about.


Kara


----------

